# Operator Presence Control bar cable - Craftsman mower



## SixStrRzr (Jan 25, 2010)

I was given a Craftsman 5.5 21" ,model 917.390xxx push mower that I can't start. Oil & gas clean, spark plug good. Then I noticed the operator presence control bar cable appears to be broken at about the halfway point (near the mower handle) . I don't have any experience with the presence bar mowers (my 30 y/o Toro still going strong, but I want to give it to my brother).

Does the Control Bar cable interrupt gas flow, or electrical,or something else, to prevent the mower from starting? Are these cables available for replacement? Can they be bypassed? (just to check if the mower will even start).


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

The cable controls a safety switch that cuts off the spark when released. Don't try to bypass it or you'll have no way to shut off the mower other than pulling the spark plug cable. You can usually find the cable at any local repair shop cheaper than ordering from Sears.


----------



## SixStrRzr (Jan 25, 2010)

After digging around a little further, looks like APY made this mower, and the cables are pretty standard (dual Z-ends, bolt or snap-in) - I just have to measure & get the right length & ends. I'm guessing I can disconnect the existing one & tie-wire the engine switch to see if the motor even starts.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

They are readily available and just have ends that clip in place. before you spend any $$ not knowing if anything else is wrong, you could try pulling the lower half tight, while someone tries to start it for you. At least then you'll know if it's worth spending money on


----------

